# covid test result & gf reaction



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

I wondered if anyone has encountered this. My gf with whom I live together shut me up the moment I informed her being tested positive. She never call me about my situation and she never talk to me while at home. This was the moment I needed support from her. But here reaction is strangely the opposite. Can anyone help me in sharing thoughts ? If she is no where during my lows, is it worth staying this relationship ? We have been together for three years and as a result of that I developed attachments despite the fact that she is not the perfect person to say objectively


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Zetha2021 said:


> I wondered if anyone has encountered this. My gf with whom I live together shut me up the moment I informed her being tested positive. She never call me about my situation and she never talk to me while at home. This was the moment I needed support from her. But here reaction is strangely the opposite. Can anyone help me in sharing thoughts ? If she is no where during my lows, is it worth staying this relationship ? We have been together for three years and as a result of that I developed attachments despite the fact that she is not the perfect person to say objectively


I think you are the first Ethiopian on tam so welcome. 
As far as your girlfriend is concerned I can understand her being worried about catching covid off you but her not checking how you are is unforgivable. Most marriage vows contain the line “in sickness and in health” but she has shown you that she won’t be there for you if you get sick.


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you Andy for your reply. Yes she is not checking me how I feel broke my heart. We hadn't any prior argument. She could ask me by phone. I was by her side when she caught covid some months back. I didn't fear for myself (and luckily I was tested negative by that time). It hurts a lot at the moment I needed support. I don't feel good to walk out. And its painful to stay and see this. I don't know what to do


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

My entire family had COVID last year, it was no big deal for any of us.
We all coughed for a while, some of us had fever, then it just went away.
No worse than the flu IMHO, although the cough lingered a bit.

Sorry to hear your gf isn't a bit more compassionate.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Zetha2021 said:


> I wondered if anyone has encountered this. My gf with whom I live together shut me up the moment I informed her being tested positive. She never call me about my situation and she never talk to me while at home. This was the moment I needed support from her. But here reaction is strangely the opposite. Can anyone help me in sharing thoughts ? If she is no where during my lows, is it worth staying this relationship ? We have been together for three years and as a result of that I developed attachments despite the fact that she is not the perfect person to say objectively


How long ago did you get your positive COVID test? Are you over it now or are you still sick?

It might be a good idea for you to text her or call her and just be very honest about how you fell about what she has done. Give her a chance to explain herself. If she does not have a good explanation, then you might want to consider ending this relationship.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

This is why you date someone. Sure things are all exciting and fun at the beginning but as time goes on you get to see this person in the ups and downs of life. The trials of life. 

How are they when they face adversity?
How do they act when things don't go their way?
Are they there for you when you're sick (in your case you found out the answer to this was no).

Are they there for you when you face adversity?
Are they supportive?
Are they forgiving?
Are they reliable?
Are they understanding when you have things you're dealing with. Example one of your parents are sick? 

I could give numerous other examples but the only way to find out about someone is to see them in these different situations and this takes time.

Most people rush into relationships and think those initial feelings you have are always going to be there. The truth is they won't. Life happens and the reason we date is to see if we can be ourselves and if each of us can truly love the other warts and all? 

The other reason we date is to find out who this other person truly is and do our values and morals and boundaries etc line up with each other. This takes time.

In your case you got sick. With something that has taken many lives around the world. Sure your GF could have been scared, but so much so that it sounds like she ghosted you in a time when you really needed her.

So in essence she flunked the dating test.

What other things in life (other situations) is she going to bail on you if you were to stay with her? Say you got married and your child got real sick. Would they leave? 

Only you can answer this, but is this really the kind of partner you want walking through this journey of life with?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Zetha2021 said:


> I wondered if anyone has encountered this. My gf with whom I live together shut me up the moment I informed her being tested positive. She never call me about my situation and she never talk to me while at home. This was the moment I needed support from her. But here reaction is strangely the opposite. Can anyone help me in sharing thoughts ? If she is no where during my lows, is it worth staying this relationship ? We have been together for three years and as a result of that I developed attachments despite the fact that she is not the perfect person to say objectively


It is in female nature to find the strongest mate she can get. 

If that one becomes weakened or disabled or just not cutting the mustard, it it in her nature to monkey branch to the next strongest mate she can get.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She is not in love with you and was likely waiting to break up with you.
She was merely looking for an excuse.

Oops, she found her excuse.

Let her go, then again, she already let you go.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

People are sooooo paranoid over this. Yes for some people it can be deadly but for most it's a cold. I had Covid & it was a cold with a cough. But for the positive test in the past with other viruses I probably would have gone right on working. 
That said my office mates were as cold as your GF when I got my diagnosis. One guy even accused me of intentionally exposing him. I got it from an unmasked client who came to our office. 

As a result of how horribly I'm being treated, I am moving my offices to a different town because I refuse to be insulted like this. 

Perhaps talk to your GF & ask her why she was so frightened & why she thought it was appropriate to abandon the man she claims to love in his time of need. Ask what you are supposed to think that she was so cruel. You need to think long & hard about her & your future. Western marital vows talk about in sickness & in health, in good times & in bad. She failed miserably. 

Glad you are well enough to be on line.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> My entire family had COVID last year, it was no big deal for any of us.
> We all coughed for a while, some of us had fever, then it just went away.
> No worse than the flu IMHO, although the cough lingered a bit.
> 
> Sorry to hear your gf isn't a bit more compassionate.


It is not the same for anyone. See nearly 700,000 Americans dead and many more who are or were sick for weeks and/or have long term effects. The OP deserves some support from his partner as this is a legit scary diagnosis.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> It might be a good idea for you to text her or call her and just be very honest about how you fell about what she has done





D0nnivain said:


> Perhaps talk to your GF & ask her why she was so frightened & why she thought it was appropriate to abandon the man she claims to love in his time of need.


My take in his situation is what for in asking? she already demonstrated where he stands in her world. If it were me, I would completely ghost her, grey rock her, consider her dead. Therefore, why bother? we all need to have some dignity and self respect to cut out of our life someone that treated us the way OP's girlfriend treated him. No need at all to learn why she treated him that way? 

OP. be done with her. Start thinking of the next one. Just learn from this experience.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

D0nnivain said:


> *People are sooooo paranoid over this. Yes for some people it can be deadly but for most it's a cold. * I had Covid & it was a cold with a cough. But for the positive test in the past with other viruses I probably would have gone right on working.
> That said my office mates were as cold as your GF when I got my diagnosis. One guy even accused me of intentionally exposing him. I got it from an unmasked client who came to our office.
> 
> As a result of how horribly I'm being treated, I am moving my offices to a different town because I refuse to be insulted like this.
> ...


Great for you. When you get it, do you know that it is going to be 'just a cold'? No. I have a friend from high school whose wife 45 yrs old and zero health issues. She was fine on Sept 13. On Sept 14 she found out she had covid. On Sept 15 she was dead. Going to tell him it is just a cold or show some compassion? 

Today, a co-worker tells me her brother in law, healthy and late 30s with 2 young kids, is very sick. They fear he is going to die. He may die.-- he is very sick and having trouble breathing. I am glad things went well for you but that doesn't mean that people are too paranoid.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

I am confused regarding why she would not even text or talk via phone....OP have you heard from her at all? Is there an emergency going on with her family? She can physically keep distance and be safe but still connect with you.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

uwe.blab said:


> I am confused regarding why she would not even text or talk via phone....OP have you heard from her at all? Is there an emergency going on with her family? She can physically keep distance and be safe but still connect with you.


Because she doesn’t care to. Clearly OP is way more invested in this “relationship“ than she is.

Actions matter above all else, and her actions are very clear. He needs to act accordingly going forward.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

oldshirt said:


> It is in female nature to find the strongest mate she can get.
> 
> If that one becomes weakened or disabled or just not cutting the mustard, it it in her nature to monkey branch to the next strongest mate she can get.


Yet, when married men become disabled, their wives tend to stick with them and become their care taker.
When a married women becomes disabled, most men will not stick around and be her care taker, most men divorce a disabled wife.

_"A woman is six times more likely to be separated or divorced soon after a diagnosis of cancer or multiple sclerosis than if a man in the relationship is the patient, according to a study that examined the role gender played in so-called "partner abandonment.""_​​_








Men Leave: Separation And Divorce Far More Common When The Wife Is The Patient


A woman is six times more likely to be separated or divorced soon after a diagnosis of cancer or multiple sclerosis than if a man in the relationship is the patient, according to a study that examined the role gender played in so-called "partner abandonment." The study also found that the longer...



www.sciencedaily.com




_​


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Zetha2021,

How long have the two of you been dating?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Zetha2021 said:


> I wondered if anyone has encountered this. My gf with whom I live together shut me up the moment I informed her being tested positive. She never call me about my situation and she never talk to me while at home. This was the moment I needed support from her. But here reaction is strangely the opposite. Can anyone help me in sharing thoughts ? If she is no where during my lows, is it worth staying this relationship ? We have been together for three years and as a result of that I developed attachments despite the fact that she is not the perfect person to say objectively


She just really does not give a crap about you. She probably has a side guy she has been too busy with to deal with you. I would drop her.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Yet, when married men become disabled, their wives tend to stick with them and become their care taker.
> When a married women becomes disabled, most men will not stick around and be her care taker, most men divorce a disabled wife.


This is the sad reality. Mostly women are the ones that stick around in my observed experience.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Yet, when married men become disabled, their wives tend to stick with them and become their care taker.
> When a married women becomes disabled, most men will not stick around and be her care taker, most men divorce a disabled wife.
> 
> _"A woman is six times more likely to be separated or divorced soon after a diagnosis of cancer or multiple sclerosis than if a man in the relationship is the patient, according to a study that examined the role gender played in so-called "partner abandonment.""_​​_
> ...


Sad, but true.

Why?

With some men, a sick woman cannot provide a man with regular sexual relief, so she must be replaced.
Sad.

They attributed this abandonment to men not being (as good as) care providers (than are women) plus general functioning home providers, as are women.

I agree with that, also.

This also applies to pregnant women. With his wife being pregnant a man cannot (as easily) get his nuts off so he cheats.

One thing, that 6 times more likely equates to what percentage of married men?
While very high with respect to woman, the total number of men is much lower.

Fact, those men that have chronic (unchecked) ED are cheated on with alarming frequency.
Or, are divorced.

I get the divorced part.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Not cool. Her reaction to your diagnosis should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

uwe.blab said:


> It is not the same for anyone. See nearly 700,000 Americans dead and many more who are or were sick for weeks and/or have long term effects. The OP deserves some support from his partner as this is a legit scary diagnosis.


How many of them were young and healthy?
How many were already at deaths door?

There's always a few outliers that die from trivial disease/injury.
The guy who invented jogging dropped dead in his 40's after a run.
Some adults die after eating a peanut or getting stung by a bee.
That doesn't mean it's sensible for the rest of the world to live in fear of that outcome.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

uwe.blab said:


> Great for you. When you get it, do you know that it is going to be 'just a cold'? No. I have a friend from high school whose wife 45 yrs old and zero health issues. She was fine on Sept 13. On Sept 14 she found out she had covid. On Sept 15 she was dead. Going to tell him it is just a cold or show some compassion?
> 
> Today, a co-worker tells me her brother in law, healthy and late 30s with 2 young kids, is very sick. They fear he is going to die. He may die.-- he is very sick and having trouble breathing. I am glad things went well for you but that doesn't mean that people are too paranoid.


Tell him to take some Ivermectin, it helps! I know several Dr.s and Veterinarians that are taking it. Take it according to body weight.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> Tell him to take some Ivermectin, it helps! I know several Dr.s and Veterinarians that are taking it. Take it according to body weight.


Ivermectin, initially formulated as a veterinary medicine was developed through the joint partnership of Merck, Sharp and Dohme Pharmaceutical Company and The Kitasato Institute of Japan, an Antibiotic Research Group of Tokyo, Japan.

It has been around for 40 years, or so, and is very, very safe to take.

Merck advises against this off-label use!!

Then, they came out with a new prophylactic drug to take its place.









Merck Spends Big on COVID-19 Candidate, But Ignores Its Own Ivermectin Product


The saga of Merck and the COVID-19 treatment CD24Fc starts with a November 2020 company press release, “Merck inks $425M OncoImmune buyout to bag COVID-19 drug.” The OncoImmune drug, originally known as CD24Fc, is a fusion protein that has some data supporting use for severe or critical COVID-19...



trialsitenews.com






Why?

The patent on this med has long expired. 
*No billions to be made, hence, we don't advise it's use.*









A five-day course of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19 may reduce the duration of illness - PubMed


Ivermectin, a US Food and Drug Administration-approved anti-parasitic agent, was found to inhibit severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) replication in vitro. A randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial was conducted to determine the rapidity of viral clearance and...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




.........................................................................................

*prophylactic

adjective

Acting to defend against or prevent something, especially disease; protective.
Defending or preserving from disease; preventive.

.......................................................................................

The sad thing in all this hand wringing, is the complicity of America's political class. 
Hell, add in all politicians, worldwide.The majority soon become, deep-rooted corrupt.

*They rely heavily on campaign donations from Big Pharma. *
They will shaft the American Public in a New York minute to get their financial support.

How to you think these politicians get rich?
From campaign donations that slyly flow back into their own private coffers. 

We are told that this is illegal, but there are 'known' ways to tap into those funds.
One way is to put family members on the payroll, with they 'managing' the campaign monies.
They get big salaries for doing little. 

Of course, there are other ways to get at that money. Yes, they must be careful doing that corrupt dance.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

"What do you get when you kiss a guy?
You get enough germs to catch pneumonia
After you do, he'll never phone ya "
- Dionne Warwick


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Yet, when married men become disabled, their wives tend to stick with them and become their care taker.
> When a married women becomes disabled, most men will not stick around and be her care taker, most men divorce a disabled wife.
> 
> _"A woman is six times more likely to be separated or divorced soon after a diagnosis of cancer or multiple sclerosis than if a man in the relationship is the patient, according to a study that examined the role gender played in so-called "partner abandonment.""_​​_
> ...


Wow, that’s surprising. I actually thought it would be the opposite.


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

I thank all of you for sharing your views and advice. I read a few questions from some you:

How long I have got COVID? 
A- I was tested positive one week ago. Before that I was having flu lime pains for about five days. The day I was told I am positive, it created a psychological disaster. I few minutes later, I called the gf and told her the result. She murmured inaudibility and closed the phone on my ear. That day, I didn't know what to do and where to go. Since I have nowhere to go (cause being positive) I went back home. She knew about it in the morning of that day. She never called, not even texted the whole day how I have been through. In the evening, she came but was a kind of disgusted to see me. We had no talk, I went to bed to sleep. For three consecutive days, she never asked about my my situation, she never cared if I needed something to eat or drink. Yesterday, I went out to buy something to eat by my own. Yesterday afternoon, she called and asked me how I am doing (her voice was rather nagging instead of caring). My answer was "fine thank you". Conversation ended in less than10 seconds

For the other question " how long is the relationship "
A- more than three years

For the record: until am tested positive, at least in weeks or a few months prior to this, we had no specific argument and I thought we were in good terms. Plus, when she was tested positive 5 months ago, I was all by here side providing here psychological support beside the support and help needed at home. Was calling here every two to three hours if she is doing ok.

With the miracle of God, it seems that am getting better as of yesterday. Regaining my testing and smelling faculty. The fever and headaches are gone for good. I feel a little bit weak and my appetite is partially recovered. 
Since I heard that I am positive, my heart has been bleeding that I was living with a cruel person. I really don't know how I would talk to or see her


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> My take in his situation is what for in asking? she already demonstrated where he stands in her world. If it were me, I would completely ghost her, grey rock her, consider her dead. Therefore, why bother? we all need to have some dignity and self respect to cut out of our life someone that treated us the way OP's girlfriend treated him. No need at all to learn why she treated him that way?
> 
> OP. be done with her. Start thinking of the next one. Just learn from this experience.


This experience has given me a total cold feeling about everything I have had with her. But as breakup thing was not crossing my mind, I feel like devastated as I know now that my relationship with her will never be the same before. The thing now is that I am not ready to walk out while am in such situation.


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

The IT Guy said:


> Not cool. Her reaction to your diagnosis should tell you all you need to know.


Indeed, it speaks a lot. It just did happen at a worst time I never thought it could happen and was not ready to that


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> She just really does not give a crap about you. She probably has a side guy she has been too busy with to deal with you. I would drop her.


Am waiting for my complete recovery. God has Mercy, I feel am in the direction of recovery, which is the best news for me. 

In the event I walk out, I wanted to give her the harshest lesson to make her realize what she did to me. But don't know what


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> @Zetha2021,
> 
> How long have the two of you been dating?


Over three yrs


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> @Zetha2021,
> 
> How long have the two of you been dating?


3 years


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Zetha2021 said:


> Am waiting for my complete recovery. God has Mercy, I feel am in the direction of recovery, which is the best news for me.
> 
> In the event I walk out, I wanted to give her the harshest lesson to make her realize what she did to me. But don't know what


Why do you want to give her a harsh lesson?

The best thing you could do for yourself, should you choose to move on, is to live well. 

Doing without you should be punishment enough.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Time to end the relationship. Her reaction and treatment of you because you have Covid is horrible. It sounds like she only cares for herself and isn’t willing to help anyone in need if she can’t even help you, the person she is dating. It is obvious she doesn’t love or care about you. You’re just the guy at the moment to date.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Zetha2021 said:


> I know now that my relationship with her will never be the same before. The thing now is that I am not ready to walk out while am in such situation.


What do you mean with:* I know now that my relationship with her will never be the same before: *you no longer should be thinking that you have a relationship with her. Dude get it through your head: she should be dead as well to you.

*The thing now is that I am not ready to walk out while am in such situation*.: what???? what the heck do you mean you're not ready? what kind of a man are you? are you talking financially or emotionally, because if you're talking emotionally, then my friend I don't think that anyone can help you. You should of by know be so angry and hurt with her that you should have no doubt in your mind that she is dead to you.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

So glad you are starting to feel better. It is a bad cold & you get really exhausted. While my heart does bleed for the people who have the horrible cases, about 2% of the people who get it died. That is horrible but we don't hear enough about the people who get sick, suffer for 10 days & then get better so the whole things scares people when the media focuses on death & long haul cases. 

After 3 years your GF should have been more compassionate. Even if she needed to distance from you for her health, she could have kinder. 

Sorry this happened. Do consider this when you think about the future. Will she really be there when the chips are down?


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> What do you mean with:* I know now that my relationship with her will never be the same before: *y
> I didn't phrase it well. I wanted to say like "there is nothing that can make any miracle to think a relationship with her. I couldn't even see her face. I am with a mix of anger, disgust, disappointment, and humiliated
> 
> *The thing now is that I am not ready to walk out while am in such situation*.: what????


I meant while am still sick and positive. Am not in full force and shape to look for a place to stay unless its in a hotel


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

D0nnivain said:


> So glad you are starting to feel better. It is a bad cold & you get really exhausted. While my heart does bleed for the people who have the horrible cases, about 2% of the people who get it died. That is horrible but we don't hear enough about the people who get sick, suffer for 10 days & then get better so the whole things scares people when the media focuses on death & long haul cases.
> 
> After 3 years your GF should have been more compassionate. Even if she needed to distance from you for her health, she could have kinder.
> 
> Sorry this happened. Do consider this when you think about the future. Will she really be there when the chips are down?


The disease by itself is scary. These days, many people are dying and one can imagine how it feels. When you get this reaction from the very person who was supposed to provide you the needed support, it could make a recovery difficult. Am now with a mix of anger, disgust, disappointment, and humiliation


----------



## Zetha2021 (Sep 22, 2021)

farsidejunky said:


> Why do you want to give her a harsh lesson?
> 
> The best thing you could do for yourself, should you choose to move on, is to live well.
> 
> ...


I mean, a lesson to meke her realise that she wouldnt do similar thing for another person. I pray for my quick recovery. I have already made up my mind to walk away the moment I am officially released (negative, cross fingers)


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

No need for you to feel humiliation for the actions of your gf.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Zetha2021 said:


> I mean, a lesson to meke her realise that she wouldnt do similar thing for another person. I pray for my quick recovery. I have already made up my mind to walk away the moment I am officially released (negative, cross fingers)


Spoken like someone who struggles with control issues.

LET HER GO.

Then...

LET IT GO.

When she is no longer your girlfriend, her life lessons are no longer your concern. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Zetha2021 said:


> I mean, a lesson to meke her realise that she wouldnt do similar thing for another person. I pray for my quick recovery. I have already made up my mind to walk away the moment I am officially released (negative, cross fingers)


Ivermectin helps recovery. My oldest was admitted for Covid Pneumonia. Gave him dose that day, went to hospital ang walked to his room next day for another dose. Nurse walked in startled and said i cant believe they let you come in here? I said i have a badge and carry a gun and was on a mission...no one asked questions.

He dosed himself next day and was released the 4th day. Only gave him 1 of 5 day treatment in hospital.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I would just tell her you thought better of her, but see now you were mistaken. Good bye....


----------

